# What happened if you don't pay levies?



## cuti1999 (Jul 22, 2006)

Due to a lengthy family fiasco that started last year, I've been totally ignoring my SA timeshares.  Now I have a chance to take a look at my SA units, I realized I have not paid the 2005 & 2006 levies.  These weeks have expired.  Does this mean that I can't spacebank or use them, even if I pay the back due levies?

Also, I have way too many SA units.  I need to get rid of some of them and I don't want to go thru the process of selling because they involve my ex (his name is on some of these units).  Instead of selling them, can I just let go of these units and not pay the levies and let the resort take them back?  Is this a good way to get rid of the unwanted units?  Would this adversely affect my credit?  

Thanks.


----------



## grest (Jul 23, 2006)

cuti1999 said:
			
		

> Due to a lengthy family fiasco that started last year, I've been totally ignoring my SA timeshares.  Now I have a chance to take a look at my SA units, I realized I have not paid the 2005 & 2006 levies.  These weeks have expired.  Does this mean that I can't spacebank or use them, even if I pay the back due levies?
> 
> Also, I have way too many SA units.  I need to get rid of some of them and I don't want to go thru the process of selling because they involve my ex (his name is on some of these units).  Instead of selling them, can I just let go of these units and not pay the levies and let the resort take them back?  Is this a good way to get rid of the unwanted units?  Would this adversely affect my credit?
> 
> Thanks.


I think it's never a good idea to renege on your financial responsibilities.  I might try calling or emailing the resort to check on the 2005 and 2006 levies...you have three years total to use a week, so you may have some time left and be able to do something.  Also, the other owners at your resorts have an additional burden as a result of people who do this...To get rid of some, you can try a TUG ad.
Good luck.
Connie


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 23, 2006)

If you haven't spacebanked the weeks and they have passed, they are gone. I second the idea of contacting the resort to see if they would take them back if you don't want them, but if they are in two people's names, both would probably have to sign off on the deal.
Liz


----------



## philemer (Jul 24, 2006)

grest said:
			
		

> I think it's never a good idea to renege on your financial responsibilities.  I might try calling or emailing the resort to check on the 2005 and 2006 levies...you have three years total to use a week, so you may have some time left and be able to do something.  Also, the other owners at your resorts have an additional burden as a result of people who do this...To get rid of some, you can try a TUG ad.
> Good luck.
> Connie



Liz is right. If your 'use time' has passed, and you never deposited the weeks (which you could not have since you didn't pay the levies), they are gone. The levies aren't usually that high for SA weeks. Pay the back fees if you can and enjoy the 2007 week. 

You only have three years to use a week if it is deposited with an exchange company one year in advance. Sorry.

Phil


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 6, 2006)

my SA resort said they would take the week back if I no longer wanted it.


----------



## cuti1999 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  

I finally got a hold of the resorts and found out that I am not in such a bad shape.  All of the 2005 levies were paid back in 2003 and these weeks were banked.  

The 2006 levies have not been paid and unfortunately the use time has passed so I lost them for this year.  I will pay them off soon and take care of 2007 levies subsequently.  I learned a lesson this time.  I will keep a spreadsheet of all my SA weeks, levies, spacebank, & exchange info so that I can refer to them at any time.

I was going to get rid of some of the SA weeks, but several family members of mine wanted them so I've decided to keep them for my relatives.

Thanks everyone for the comments/advice.


----------

